# New to the game and the forum, looking for advice



## airbosn (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello gentlemen/ladies. I just signed up to the forums, and would like to discuss some issues I have with this game. I began dabbling with golf about 3 years ago, but have just recently become more serious about it. I played in a CFC tournament this past Saturday, and was really disappointed. My biggest problem right now is looking up before my swing is complete. I have spent the last 3 weeks at the driving range and in my backyard working on this, and felt that I had overcome it, but when I got on the course, it was like I hadn't done a darn thing!!! I also have some questions about equipment etc. I look forward to being able to talk golf with you all. Thank you for your time.

My gear:
Calloway Razr Black and Taylor Made Burner Driver
Adams A5 hybrids/irons
Accuity putter/sw


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Keeping your head down is a notoriously difficult problem to overcome. Some would tell you it's because sahots on the range don't count. If you don't find the ball in the air, it doesn't matter. Shots on the course, well that's a different matter. If you don't see where it went, you have to be a bit lucky to find it unless your playing partner is able to tell you where it is.

None the less, all the teachers I know would suggest it's not hard to find the ball in the air. Maybe for them it is because they have a better idea where it's going. Me, not so much. My solution has been to go to an optic yellow ball. I can keep my ead down, but find the ball more easily, whether in the air or on the ground.

And welcome to the forum...


----------

